# NAC OPEN UK Championships



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone going to be attending or competing in this as its only down the road from me at Middleton Arena and going to go it will be my first body building convension I have been to:cool:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We'll be there.....if I'm in decent nick at the end of the year I might do the November show!


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool by the way what does NAC stand for


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Macca 1976 said:


> Cool by the way what does NAC stand for


National Athletic Comitee


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

ElfinTan said:


> We'll be there.....if I'm in decent nick at the end of the year I might do the November show!


Me too. Should have done it last year.


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

It's a qualifier for the NAC World in Holland a week after:

http://www.nac-international.com/


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i will be judging this show ,it is getting better each year , the standard in the germany show is very good this is were me and bernie spotted sivio samuels has a midddle wieght about 4 years ago and said to eachoether this guy is going all the way , we also meet masoom butt at the same show , the show starts at 4pm and is in the new theatre in middleton


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll see you all there then...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

One of the lads I train with will be doing the Juniors:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

this sounds good were abouts is it? and is it big or small?


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> this sounds good were abouts is it? and is it big or small?


Manchester... & it is big!

Chem,

did you get my PM?


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

PosterForEugene.pdf


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Think im gonna do the juniors, its a long way from southampton, but a u23 jnr show is always a great standard


----------



## powermill (Feb 13, 2009)

Whats the date of the middleton arena nac? i just live at the back of the arena so i might go check it out


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Sunday 31st!


----------



## crazylady49 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm entering this one as my first show - entering the miss figure category - anybody else doing this one???


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Ill be there. my good friends are entering.

darren Thompson and his wife Rebecca.

Also terry mcguire and Mark cummings.

All have wone trophies last yr.

Becca is Shreeeeeeeeeeeeeeded big time i have high hopes. Is it in the same arena or in the new building...?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I think it's in the new building!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

one of my athletes was going to do the first timers class but after speaking to the organiser he has decided to compete in the pendle valley show instead a week earlier apparently the organiser when asked how long you get free posing he answered "90 seconds unless your sh1t then we will pull you off sooner" not really the best thing to say to a guy who has never competed before.......nice freindly show i am sure


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> one of my athletes was going to do the first timers class but after speaking to the organiser he has decided to compete in the pendle valley show instead a week earlier apparently the organiser when asked how long you get free posing he answered "90 seconds unless your sh1t then we will pull you off sooner" not really the best thing to say to a guy who has never competed before.......nice freindly show i am sure


LOL. (unt


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Good litttle show and now in a big brand new arena looking forward to it i`ll be there my little brother is doing first timers!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> one of my athletes was going to do the first timers class but after speaking to the organiser he has decided to compete in the pendle valley show instead a week earlier apparently the organiser when asked how long you get free posing he answered "90 seconds unless your sh1t then we will pull you off sooner" not really the best thing to say to a guy who has never competed before.......nice freindly show i am sure


That's very unprofessional!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes thats what i thought won't be recommending this show to anyone now


----------



## Ben Gingell (Mar 29, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes thats what i thought won't be recommending this show to anyone now


haha, i am going in for the juniors... and yea i rang up the guy and asked a few questions like... and he did actually say the exact same thing! if your er... no good... we pull you off early...

i was like oh great, no pressure then... lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Good luck to everyone on Sunday!!!!!! Don't be shy and come and say hello x


----------

